# Eldar Pathfinders



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

in my eldar list i had a squad of 10 Eldar rangers upgraded to Pathfinders

due to all their rules (pathfinders) giving them mass pluses to their cover saves and improving their longrifles and such like

what are some good tactics for using them; holding objectives, seek and destroy etc???


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

sit them in cover on an objective and take down MC's with them. 10 is too many for 1 squad. Usually I take them in squads of 5


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I disagree...given that only half of the shots will ever wound, you need enough to be sure of killing an MC a turn, without relying upon the ubiquitous nearby Farseer, so you have the flexibility to Infiltrate without concerns...and also to Outflank, on the one-in-a-gazillion time you'd do this...

(Maybe against Tau, Pathfinders could beat Fire Warriors in melee, and they have pistols...It'd be a hilarious shock...)

I reckon 8 is the minimum, unless points say otherwise...


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

ah ok good cause i figured as they have +2 to Cover Saves and their Longrifles counting as AP1 on a roll of 5+ they'd be good home objective holders


----------



## tastytaste (Mar 31, 2009)

With their long range use your inflitrate to move outside your deployment but still far away from the enermy. They are good objective holders but they need to be killing things. They are also not too bad at punching light armor with rending.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

ooh major ouch....AP1 on 5+ to hit + Rending...

i figure they get both because they are stated seperatley (the 5+ = AP1 and the Sniper rule [hence the Rending]) or is it just Rending but on 5+ not just a roll of 6??


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

They do in fact get both! Cuz, we Eldar rock... and roll.... All Day Long.... Sweet Susie!


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I would always pick 2 units of 5 over 1 unit of 10. T's far better for holding objectives and let's you fire at 2 things if you want to.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Easier to make 5 flee...it's probably a matter of preference, rather than a set answer. It's highly situational.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Meh, Pathfinders are ok the massive numbers...

squads of 5 suck bad. Run to easily and are an easy KP.

agree with TKE, 8+ minimum.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

ok thanks guys

now there will always be a place in my heart for those sneaky eldar rangers :biggrin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Remember, their guns work strangely in the new rules.
Any roll to HIT of 5+ is ap1, any roll to WOUND of 6 is ap2, so if you roll half 5 or 6, you still have to roll their wounds separately to the normal hits.

Against vehicles, Pathfinders are little better than normal Rangers.
S3 weapons with rending, on 6.
Not 5+, that's just to hit (although well worth using).


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

With the Ammunition Store and Power Generator strategems, you won't even need a Doom or Guide nearby, in Planetstrike, either. Or Fortune, but that's because they're inside a building, and can't be shot.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

hehehe it gets better and better


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

One note about something I keep forgetting.

Rangers (pathfinders) CAN be mobile, to a degree. They all carry shuriken pistols, that can be used in place of their rifles. In other words, they can move and shoot just fine (with their nice BS4, too), then hunker down and let loose with the big stuff.

Also, in smaller points games, they make a good replacement for Dark Reapers as anti-MEQ when you need a troops choice in the mix.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

spudboy said:


> Also, in smaller points games, they make a good replacement for Dark Reapers as anti-MEQ when you need a troops choice in the mix.


That is a good point actually.
Because they're SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper, and do the job pretty well.
Also pinning, without the additional purchase of a special Exarch weapon.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

However keep them away from flamers like the plague.

Killing on 3+ ouch.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't think even Pathfinders can be described as anti-MEQ. Anti-MC certainly, but they don't penetrate armour quite reliably enough to be properly anti-MEQ.


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

TheKingElessar said:


> I don't think even Pathfinders can be described as anti-MEQ. Anti-MC certainly, but they don't penetrate armour quite reliably enough to be properly anti-MEQ.


Which is why we have Banshees to tear down those space men.... but thats for another time


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, we're still in the Shooting Phase...


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

but unlike some armies, eldar do seem to make the most of EVERY phase


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Especially the pre-movement, psychic phase. :biggrin:


----------

